
Ask HN: Best Open-Source Monitoring? - wpietri
I maintain a bunch of small things: little web sites, a Twitter bot, a couple of home servers, etc. Currently I&#x27;m getting rid of my colocated server and moving a bunch of stuff to the cloud. (Yay terraform!) 7 years ago, I ended up with Nagios for monitoring and alerting, but I&#x27;ve never really liked it. What are folks using these days? What do you like about it?
======
UrbanPiper
What do you mean by best?

What features are you looking for?

What is your comfortable tech expertise to configure, organize, and maintain
monitoring tools?

There are a few good OSS monitoring tools out there.

Alerta - Distributed, scaleable and flexible monitoring system.

Canopsis - Opensource Hypervision and Data Aggregation Software

Cacti - Web-based network monitoring and graphing tool.

Cabot - Monitoring and alerts, similar to PagerDuty.

Centreon - IT infrastructure and application monitoring for service
performance.

check_mk - Collection of extensions for Nagios.

Flapjack - Monitoring notification routing & event processing system.

Icinga - Fork of Nagios.

LibreNMS - fork of Observium.

Monit - Small Open Source utility for managing and monitoring Unix systems.

Munin - Networked resource monitoring tool.

Naemon - Network monitoring tool based on the Nagios 4 core with performance
enhancements and new features.

Nagios - Computer system, network and infrastructure monitoring software
application.

Node-Bell - Real-time anomalies detection for periodic time series, metrics
monitor.

Observium - SNMP monitoring for servers and networking devices. Runs on linux.

Opsview - Based on Nagios 4, Opsview Core is ideal for small IT and test
environments.

Riemann - Flexible and fast events processor allowing complex events/metrics
analysis.

Sensu - Open source monitoring framework.

Sentry - Application monitoring, event logging and aggregation.

Serverstats - A simple tool for creating graphs using rrdtool. (source on
github)

Seyren - An alerting dashboard for Graphite.

Shinken - Another monitoring framework.

Xymon - Network monitoring inspired by Big Brother.

Zabbix - Enterprise-class software for monitoring of networks and
applications.

Zenoss - Application, server, and network management platform based on Zope

------
warrenm
I've only ever seen/used OpenNMS ([https://opennms.org](https://opennms.org))
and Nagios (which you've already got)

~~~
verdverm
There are others, far more respected. Have never heard of this, looks like it
can't hold it's water compared to the most commonly used systems.

Looks more like self promotion than a useful suggestion

~~~
warrenm
>Looks more like self promotion than a useful suggestion

If I worked there, it might be

But I don't

Thanks for making a false assumption, though

~~~
verdverm
It was a speculation, which implies I don't know the actual answer. How do we
know you have no affiliation?

It's a poor suggestion either way.

~~~
warrenm
>It's a poor suggestion either way.

Why?

Close to 2000 paying customers, and 20 years of history isn't good enough for
you?

~~~
verdverm
2000 is a small number and says nothing about trajectory, time is less
important, 20 years sounds like a zombie project if it's not a brand name by
now.

It's about adoption, skillsets available, industry standards. Never heard of
this, the landing page does not instill confidence.

Hence poor choice

It really seems like you have an attachment to this project, at least na
emotional one. How do you know how many paying customers there are?

Are you sure this was not a promotion of the project originally?

~~~
warrenm
LOL

Keep spazzing on others' success if you want

------
verdverm
Prometheus + EFK + Graphana.

------
foob4r
Grafana

